# Leffe Blonde clone from kit



## Jan Meyer (25/2/13)

Muntons Continental Lager
1.5kg Pale Liquid Malt
500g dextrose
25g Saaz Hop Pellets
Safale Yeast
Bring 2 litres of water to the boil, add Malt and dextrose and stir till dissolved. Add hops, simmer for 1 minute then strain into fermenter with can of lager. Top up to 21 litres, add yeast and ferment at 16 degrees).

I just tasted my first pint after 4 weeks. Week and a half to ferment, and another 2 and a half weeks I let it sit in the keg in the freezer at 18 degrees while I was fermenting a cider. 

Popped it in the kegerator for 2 days, gassed it up at 300kpa for 1 day and removed about half a pint of bottom nonsense before poring a pint. it was delicious! One of the best beers I have ever made/had.


----------



## carniebrew (25/2/13)

Which Safale yeast was it?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (25/2/13)

Well done, I've made a couple of Belgians using Safbrew T-58 and they are among my favourites.


----------



## Jan Meyer (26/2/13)

carniebrew said:


> Which Safale yeast was it?


I will check, not sure at the moment.


----------



## Jan Meyer (26/2/13)

Here is a better picture of beer in action. Had a friend over who is not too keen on "weird" beers. He loved it


----------



## Jan Meyer (21/3/13)

It is the Safale T-58 yeast. Got some more gear to do this batch again


----------



## Jan Meyer (21/3/13)

Or Safbrew T-58 to be more precise...


----------



## Ivonavich (21/3/13)

I just used T-58 in my Belgian Extra Dark. 
Good yeast.... Samples at bottling and after 2 weeks have this as being one of my better efforts - going to give it another couple of weeks before trying it again. A couple of Bottles will def be put away ffor more long term aging...


----------



## stakka82 (21/3/13)

IMO the key to any leffe blond clone is wy 1214. I'm sure what u have made is a tasty belgian but to paraphrase nick jd you could chuck 1214 on a homebrand lager kit and you wouldn't be far from the mark.

Not sure if you can get your hands on liquid yeast but it really is a great yeast for the style. In amongst kegs of Belgian pale and a Belgian blonde brewed with 1214 atm and I can't get enough of it. They are both AG but the yeast really makes both beers, and the blonde is insanely close to leffe.


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/13)

Jan is that one of those recipes from the brewcraft/ brewcellar leaflets?
Good to hear it turned out.


----------



## lael (22/3/13)

stakka82 said:


> IMO the key to any leffe blond clone is wy 1214. I'm sure what u have made is a tasty belgian but to paraphrase nick jd you could chuck 1214 on a homebrand lager kit and you wouldn't be far from the mark.
> 
> Not sure if you can get your hands on liquid yeast but it really is a great yeast for the style. In amongst kegs of Belgian pale and a Belgian blonde brewed with 1214 atm and I can't get enough of it. They are both AG but the yeast really makes both beers, and the blonde is insanely close to leffe.


Hey stakka, hoping to make this soon - care to share your recipe?


----------



## stakka82 (22/3/13)

Here you go mate, I actually stole this from another member who claimed he had got 2nd place at a comp with it, I can't remember who it was, respect to him though cause it's a cracker. I did modify slightly in terms of grain percentages and used mostly JW malts except for the aromatic.


Belgian Blond Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.600
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.53 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
2.600 kg Pilsner (72.22%)
0.400 kg Dextrose (11.11%)
0.350 kg Wheat Malt (9.72%)
0.250 kg Aromatic Malt (6.94%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Abbey


----------



## lael (22/3/13)

awesome - thanks!


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (22/3/13)

stakka82 said:


> Here you go mate, I actually stole this from another member who claimed he had got 2nd place at a comp with it, I can't remember who it was, respect to him though cause it's a cracker. I did modify slightly in terms of grain percentages and used mostly JW malts except for the aromatic.
> 
> 
> Belgian Blond Ale
> ...


yeah, that was me.
Great recipe, feedback was it needed a little more malt character though. Just playing around a little atm with different malts. Best one so far was with Ding Pils.


----------



## stakka82 (23/3/13)

Thanks mate, turned out exactly how I wanted it.


----------



## lael (24/3/13)

6tri6ple6 said:


> yeah, that was me.
> Great recipe, feedback was it needed a little more malt character though. Just playing around a little atm with different malts. Best one so far was with Ding Pils.


How much difference does the malt variety make?


----------

